# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  single strand star knot

## asemery

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Uses the cow hitch as a base.  New tutorial

*single strand star knot tutorial*

----------

